# silent Hunter 4 foto problem



## waseb (14. April 2007)

hi 
seit kurzem habe sh4 und bin bei einer mission wo ich ein foto machen muss,doch ich kann einfach keins machen?
bitte helft mir
waseb


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2007)

waseb am 14.04.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> seit kurzem habe sh4 und bin bei einer mission wo ich ein foto machen muss,doch ich kann einfach keins machen?
> bitte helft mir
> waseb



hast du mal im handbuch oder bei den optionen geschaut, welche taste dafür da ist? ich vermute mal, du musst das machen, während du mit dem periskop das objek halt anvisierst...?


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (14. April 2007)

Schau mal hier, da sollte unter den richtigen Bedingungen ein Knopf in der Periskopperspektive auftauchen.


----------



## BerndKlau1 (18. Mai 2007)

waseb am 14.04.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> seit kurzem habe sh4 und bin bei einer mission wo ich ein foto machen muss,doch ich kann einfach keins machen?
> bitte helft mir
> waseb


das Problem hatte ich auch . Danke fur die hilfe
hab die mision abgeschlossen und nun spiele ich diese schon zum dritten mahl!!  Ist doch nicht normahl oder?


----------



## Slup (25. Mai 2007)

BerndKlau1 am 18.05.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> waseb am 14.04.2007 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sich wiederhollende Missionen ist atm noch ein Bug, ABER es gibt abhilfe.
Schau einfach mal hier http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3801075545/m/8481060855
Und da das Handbuch eh murks ist, hier ein gutes 
http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9001092274/m/6061084955


----------



## golani79 (25. Mai 2007)

sry 4 OT

Aber darf ich fragen, wie es denn jetzt mit Bugs aussieht in SH4?
Würde mir nämlich gerne mal nen Titel aus dieser Reihe zuelegen. Könntet ihr da SH4 schon empfehlen, soll ich lieber noch einige Patches abwarten, oder vielleicht lieber zu SH3 greifen?


----------



## Slup (25. Mai 2007)

golani79 am 25.05.2007 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> sry 4 OT
> 
> Aber darf ich fragen, wie es denn jetzt mit Bugs aussieht in SH4?
> Würde mir nämlich gerne mal nen Titel aus dieser Reihe zuelegen. Könntet ihr da SH4 schon empfehlen, soll ich lieber noch einige Patches abwarten, oder vielleicht lieber zu SH3 greifen?



Also, Silent Hunter 4 leidet noch unter Diversen Bugs.
Patch 1.2 is Aktuell, Patch 1.3 wird noch etwas dauern, ob es einen 1.4 gibt weiß ich nicht.
Jedoch würde ich sagen das du dir SH4 Kaufen kannst, dank den fleißigen modder gibt es gute Mods die die meisten fehler halbwegs ausbügeln.
Diese wären:
http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3801075545/m/8481060855
sehr guter Mod vorallem für anfänger, hier wird die KI nicht so derb gepusht.
Lind fürs inoffiziele Communityhandbuch habsch ja schon gepostet.
auf www.subsim.com findest du auch jede Menge guter mods, einer der bekanntesten und besten ist Real Fleet Boat.
Dazu High Res Skins zu U-Booten und mehr.

Ohne Mods ist SH4 atm noch ne baustelle, mit jedoch macht es wirklich Spass.


----------

